# DPT Colleges



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello peeps,
Could any one tell me what are good colleges of dpt in lahore and with fee structure!
And whats the scene for specialization after being done with house job?
Could i work in govt hosps. To help people
please suggestions needed.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

no brief info dear ....


----------



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

FMH Institute of allied health sciences,fee:2,50,000 per year + 37,000 admission fee Lahore medical and dental college,fee:200,000 per year +26,500 admission fee University of lahore,fee: 6,87000 for the whole course (5 years) other than these there are children hospital school of allied health sciences (their merit was almost 936),king edward also offers dpt,riphah,uni of sargodha,i don't have any idea about their fee structure PHYSIOTHERAPISTS in govt sector can work upto grade 17 I am also doing DPT from LMDC,wish you good luck :thumbsup: hope I helped you out


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank u so much for informative help, u tell how is Uni of lahore ?? I mean i like there uni environment ! And are dpt doctor recognised as full doctors right?? After house job what do u do??


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Any else please?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

DPT is not a well valid degree .. i think .. may b ,m wrong


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

^ you might be right though


----------



## locker_13 (Nov 7, 2011)

If I were you, I would go for King Edwards Medical College....you can check their website for their fee structure.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

As if its so easy to get in there


----------

